# Game 21: Mavs @ Heat (12/11/09 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, December 11th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Almost a week off so everyone should be very well rested and ready to go. Hopefully we dont show too much rust.

6-5 at home so far this season. We obviously gotta play better at home, beginning with this game, the start of a 6 game home stand, our longest home stand of the season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm guessing Marion will guard Wade, Barrea will guard Chalmers, and Kidd will guard Richardson? We should go to Rich in the post often. Barrea is tiny, and we could really exploit matchup issues if they play him next to another small guard.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

They have Josh Howard back, unfortunately..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From Mike Wallace's twitter


> Heat center Jermaine ONeal remains away from team to deal with family issue. Not sure if he'll play Friday vs Mavs


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully JO's back, otherwise we'll need some Magloire beef to match with Damp.

Dirk v Beas should be interesting, similar styles. Mike has to use his quickness and no get owned on Dirk's faceup game...Dirk's a monster...dammit...

Marion and Richardson should matchup I suppose, Beas will take him occasionally - UD will likely get a lot of burn on Dirk in this match.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dirk on Beas scares me...a lot. I've seen him a few times this year, the dude is playing like an MVP, scoring at will.

We need Marion to play like he did when he was with us :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ You mean 11 and 8? Yeah, Matrix is right on that :laugh:

Dirk is frightening, and Terry always lights us up...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lots of doom and gloom...

Hopefully we can at least put up a fight. Is this J-How's first game back?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ 2nd. He dropped 20 in 26 mins on the Suns the other night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I like this quote from Beasley on guarding Dirk:



> "Honestly, I think it's going to be fun," Beasley said. "It's going to be a challenge; it's going to be a great challenge. I think it's going to put me to the test to see exactly how far along I came and how strong I am mentally."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO is out tonight. He should be back with the team tomorrow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Q playing? There was a cloud over him also?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yes, according to Ira.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hope Dorell can continue his solid play, that'd be a big boost for us.

Beasley vs Dirk is a concern, hopefully Mike doesnt get in foul trouble - because we badly need his offense without JO in there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Q will play


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL @ Beasley crashing the pre-game show. I dont think Reid and Fiorentino knew how to react.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> LOL @ Beasley crashing the pre-game show. I dont think Reid and Fiorentino knew how to react.


Haha, you beat me to it. That was hilarious.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sun really pisses me off. They always have video problems and tonight the audio sounds terrible (and I'm not just referring to Jason Jackson).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup the audio has sucked since the start.

Marion airballs a 3-footer, welcome home.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why is Dirk's first shot wide-open?

Nice drive-by by Beasley on Dirk, almost had the slam


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Mike.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow...slow start...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Had a feeling we were gonna come out ICE COLD....wow....terrible


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, not a good start at all. Hopefully its just rust from not playing since Sunday and the shots start falling soon.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Joel has no business starting over Magloire i'm sorry.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rusty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Kidd has the ball at the 3pt line and looks like he's about to shoot...LET HIM. No need to run him off of that shot and allow him to find someone else to shoot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Joel has no business starting over Magloire i'm sorry.


He's such a terrible rebounder it gets frustrating. He tried to take that offensive rebound away from Beasley and that delay probably cost Beasley the easy layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A quick player like Barea is giving Mario tons of problems. What a surprise.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why is Chalmers running back and forth from Barrea to Kidd? Is Wade not guarding either one?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good start


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> Joel has no business starting over Magloire i'm sorry.


Honesty. Especially with the opposing team having so much size over us. I hate Spo's decision-making. At some point you have to realize your theories are wrong.

Beasley rips the cords for our first FG


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why shoot that shot Rio? Why leave Dirk open at the three-point line Beas?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Put Magloire in the game you sorry excuse for a coach.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is pathetic....wtf?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, they are just playing with us. This is a clinic on how you move the basketball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Two people running out at Marion? Let him shoot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team looks like it hasnt played basketball in 4 and a half days


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem in for Joel at C now

Wow, we need to stop fighting with each other over rebounds. We just lost a defensive one because of it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

4 people around that rebound, Dallas ball


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow 3 white shirts under the basket and they knock it out of bounds. What a bunch of tards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Howcome our PGs can never finish at the hoop? What was that Chlamers?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They are destroying us...we look so lethergic...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder what Rick Carlisle's coaching record against us is? Seems like his teams have always owned us going back to his Detroit and Indiana days as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo in. Our D should pick up now...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo in, just what a sputtering offense needs

oh, and Joel Anthony of course


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade was in the air for a while before he blocked that shot.

Terry, another Heat killer.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That pullup J on the break was Arroyo's best play in about a month


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ive only been a Heat fan since his Indy days, I believe.

Looks like we're starting to pick up


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

D Wade actually attacking, it's a miracle.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Only down 10, sure why not!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Arroyo making sure to get scored on by biting on the easy-to-read pump-fake from Terry


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and Wade alone...wow.

They cant miss, and we are playing some horrible O and D.

Wake up, Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-18 after 1

Completely picked apart on defense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How can Arroyo be a PG with such terrible clock awareness?

Wade needs to go 40+ if were gonna win this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

also, wtf Arroyo? Make it more obvious that you didnt want to take that end of quarter shot to not mess up your shooting %...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Wade and Wade alone...wow.
> 
> They cant miss, and we are playing some horrible O and D.
> 
> Wake up, Miami.


Maybe if our home crowd wasn't the biggest joke in the league it would inspire them to play harder. Just saying..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We really need to play some D. We know the Mavs can shoot...how about we contest some shots?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also, why the **** does Beas headfake nonstop?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jared Jefferies a GuarD? uhhhh...no, Sunsports...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jared Jeffries isn't a guard. Fail Jason Jackson.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas and 1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow! Great score by Beasley there! That was tough!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and2 by Mike on Howard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, nice pass by Dorell


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Carlos you suck. 

Sick setup from Wright. Thats when its OK to pass to Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great pass Dwright to Anthony


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dorell "point guard" Wright


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is that T-Mac out there? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Mike with the nice pass to UD

Dorell and Mike turning into very good passers right before our eyes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley2Haslem sweeeeet


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pass from Beas.

He's quietly growing in all facets of his game. I'm loving what we're seeing from him lately. B-Easy is arriving


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Good to see the consistency in Mike's passing game. He started it with the Blazers game and now he's showing it wasn't a fluke. I also thought he passed well in the Lakers game as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Jared Jeffries isn't a guard. Fail Jason Jackson.





MB30 said:


> Jared Jefferies a GuarD? uhhhh...no, Sunsports...


Right? Dude is 6-11 and is a Sf at best


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> Now Mike with the nice pass to UD
> 
> Dorell and Mike turning into very good passers right before our eyes.


Dorell has always been a pretty good passer besides that one play a while back where he passed it over his own basket. He certainly recognizes how a play is going to develop as long as he is playing focused.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, that was a sick block by Joel. Nice find by Beasley too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wright is looking really confident. Ive never seen him make a spin-move like that, and I've watched just about every moment of his pro-play,


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

8 first half boards for Beas


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow did you see that cowardly sonofa***** ref swallow his whistle when Mike got pushed? What a gutless coward.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rio2Joel!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ill-advised post pass that time for Beas

Sick Alley-oop Rio-Jor-El


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bad pass by Beasley there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3pt game, great comeback after a very slow start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel's stone hands nearly dropped that perfect pass :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jor-El with the Krypton crush.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Wow did you see that cowardly sonofa***** ref swallow his whistle when Mike got pushed? What a gutless coward.


On what play?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JorEL finished that??? 

Hahaha, replay showed he almost dropped it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike cant buy a call. He's gotten hammered a few times now without any call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> On what play?


The drive right before the play where he posted up and threw it away. He got shoved on the way to the rim.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You could tell we'd get back into this game. Our defense has looked confused, and offensively, either good shots just weren't falling, or we were making stupid errors. Hopefully we can keep playing better, and start to stop them on the other end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dallas is in a zone. We gotta be used to seeing this D by now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> The drive right before the play where he posted up and threw it away. He got shoved on the way to the rim.


Ah, yes. He gets no respect from the refs at all. I would, however, like to see him go a little more into guys and force the issue instead of shooting those sort-of-fading push shots he likes to float up on drives.

Mike still has a mountain to climb when it comes to getting officiating respect, but I think he's been making strides this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too many easy dunks. We have to work on staying down on the bigs when they penetrate.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice play by Joel


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel WTF


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah Dwyane, everything but the finish


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade got stuffed by the rim or else that would have been a highlight reel dunk.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh man that would have been sweet if Wade finished it


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is Terry playing for the Heat tonight? Sweet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD now 5-5


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Kidd...stop being a wily veteran!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't even care about that turn over I'm just glad Wade is attacking the basket again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JoREL has 4 blocks in the half...wow


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Miner was the better dunker.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WTF was Wade thinking?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tech for that? Serious?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade takes a stupid shot on one end (why waste possessions like that? You're the captain), then hangs on the rim at the other end to give Dampier a potential four-point-play. He's been so out of character this year.

Not sure why that's goaltending when he got off before the shot went up though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Wade takes a stupid shot on one end (why waste possessions like that? You're the captain), then hangs on the rim at the other end to give Dampier a potential four-point-play. He's been so out of character this year.
> 
> Not sure why that's goaltending when he got off before the shot went up though


He came in with the team down 3 and he hasn't had any effect. He really needs to come up with better results.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another sick almost-dunk. Everything but the finish once again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These aren't hard shots that he keeps missing. That layup should have been made.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're ending the half badly


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Does anybody have an idea why Magloire doesn't get minutes? When ever he plays going to last year he seems to have a positive impact.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 dunks stuffed by the rim in that half. Wow.

53-46 at the half

We got completely out-coached in that half. Gotta find a way to stop their pick and roll.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: at Dorell, god he's lucky UD got that


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> He came in with the team down 3 and he hasn't had any effect. He really needs to come up with better results.


Some of these FT's he's missing don't have a chance even. It's so strange for a guy with his pedigree to decline so drastically in an area of his game.

Wow that wouldve been a devastatingly sick left-handed dunk from Wright. I think he's missed more dunks this year than he's made. I think he got the assist to UD though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Does anybody have an idea why Magloire doesn't get minutes? When ever he plays going to last year he seems to have a positive impact.


I dont know, but its getting to the point where someone has to get a "Free Jamaal Magloire" shirt to Riley's daughter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> Does anybody have an idea why Magloire doesn't get minutes? When ever he plays going to last year he seems to have a positive impact.


Apparently being one of the best and most impacting players on the court whether in the limited garbage time or critical minutes he's received is not enough to leapfrog him over the great Joel Anthony.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I would think Magloire v Damp would atleast quel his impact. Jorel is active and all, blocking shots etc...but Damp nearly had a double double in the 1st half...that cant happen.

FREE THE BIG CAT!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They had 18 first half assists. We cant let them move the ball that easy.

41% from the field for us also, lets make some shots guys...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How did they almost screw that call up? Marion touched it while out of bounds, right in front of the ref


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a layup by Mike


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dirk vs. Beasley now playing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They cant miss. Here we go again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JKidd...seriously, dont be ridiculous


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa how did Wade get that in?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magloire plz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many times will we allow this same play to be effective against us before we figure out a way to stop it?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Where is Jor-El?!? He has sucked on pick and roll situations ALL GAME!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad Wade, no 3s!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hope everyone enjoyed Wade last year because I highly doubt we ever see that player again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And here we go again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just look like a bunch of chickens with their heads cut off on D. This is an absolute clinic being put on against our D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, UD now 8-8


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously, how many buckets do they need 2 score inside before we put Jamaal in?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HEY SPOELSTRA YOU GODDAMN IDIOT, PUT A BODY ON DAMPIER!!

A.K.A. Jamaal Magloire!!

Did anyone think Dirk would not hit that three? We have not defended him well tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And that play beats us again! WTF!?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Do we even have a coach? Put Magloire in already.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's ****ing ridiculous that Magloire isn't getting in when Dampier is schooling Joel down low. Spoelstra sucks ***.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And theres the Jorel offensive foul..GODDD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my ****ing God Joel you suck you suck you suck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Carlisle has run circles around Spo tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Joel nearly slapped the ball out of bounds again on the defensive glass with no Mavs close.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our defense is playing so stupidly. Did anyone pick up Howard on that drive? I hear he can score.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Carlisle has outcoached Spoelstra tonight by arriving at the game. Erik is all Spoo'd out tonight.












Heated said:


> Joel nearly slapped the ball out of bounds again on the defensive glass with no Mavs close.


Yeah I noticed that too. I love how we have no communication and always fight for rebounds in a pack of teammates. Of course, one out of three times the ball goes off one of us out of bounds.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Tony Fiorentino: "It's called basket interference when the offensive player hits it."

Where would we be without you?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333

10pt game somehow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Carlisle has outcoached Spoelstra tonight by arriving at the game. Erik is all Spoo'd out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I noticed that too. I love how we have no communication and always fight for rebounds in a pack of teammates. Of course, one out of three times the ball goes off one of us out of bounds.


Spoelstra single handedly loses games for us. I don't know how people used to defend this moron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike with the follow. 8pt game

How the ****? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Tony Fiorentino: "It's called basket interference when the offensive player hits it."
> 
> Where would we be without you?


You must have missed the couple of games where Eric Reid reminded the viewers that 6 fouls gets you fouled out of a game...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has 10 boards


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> You must have missed the couple of games where Eric Reid reminded the viewers that 6 fouls gets you fouled out of a game...


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was there no call there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course Terry hit that 3....so frustrating


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

84-73 after 3

Had a chance to get that lead below 8 and instead goes up to 11.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow I didnt know Wade's career high was 11 boards. I thought I remembered him with some higher totals around his second season. I guess not. He might eclipse it tonight though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wright through that out of bounds like a QB with no one to go to and pressure coming. WTF?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley cant seem to get a rhythm going.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No foul there? Here we go with the calls...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo stinks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

16pt deficit now and growing..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wowie. I hate to complain about officiating over and over, but I'm seeing a clear agenda emerge here. J-Kidd pushes off on Arroyo with no call, dumps it in to Gooden who is lightly touched and throws it up for the foul and continuation.

L


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6-1 run for the Mavs to start the 4th. Great.

Man we really suck tonight. Whats with us at home?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

13pt game, 8 minutes...it can be done, but we're gonna have to defend and make easy baskets.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Barea...wtf


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seems like we're getting a run, then Barrea drains that triple. Shucks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shooting ourselves in the foot.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Uh.. Go Dolphins.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dampier with 18 and 14 and still going...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damp has 18 and 14? What does he need 2 do before we put Jamaal in?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Checked basketball reference. Rick Carlisle is about to be 18-6 against the Heat in his coaching career. 

Detroit
01-02- 2-1
02-03- 3-1

Indiana
03-04- 3-0
04-05- 3-1
05-06- 2-1
06-07- 2-2

Dallas
2-0 (about to be 3-0)

I'm sure a couple of coaches have better records against the Heat since 01-02 (Pop, Phil, Karl) but Carlisle has done this with 3 different teams.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terry is just a heat killer.

I hate that light bulb head.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade shoulda finished that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley needs to put more effort into moving without the ball. It would take his game to the next level, and really help the offense out in a lot of ways.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not Dorell's finest game, he gets a chance and blows it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jamaal?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad shot by Wright there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im really getting tired of Rio


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dampier season high? Of course!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a stat. Wade is 2-22 from 3 in his last 22 attempts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I just cant believe we arent going to Jamaal...this is a game thats CRYING out for him, and he's nowhere in sight. Lets combat a 7 footer with 6'8 Haslem and 6'9 JoREL...smart call there..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game just solidifies the sad fact that JO has been our best player this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat lose.

Cheers Spo...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So Carlisle wins 75% of his games against us. Nice.

This is some ugly stuff. 30 assists to 14. This was mostly a collection of defense-offense issues.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't expect to win this with 4 days of rust to shake off, no JO, and then losing Q as well. Ignoring Dampier didnt really help either.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6-6 home record. not good at all.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

POTG Haslem or Wade?

UD didnt have four TOs, so I'd probably nod to him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id say UD. Wade was OK, but Haslem was much more efficient. Tough call though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll go with UD. 

Wade should be held to a higher standard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Agreed.


----------

